

Going private might be the best way to adjust sales models for Dell - wslh
http://blogs.gartner.com/tiffani-bova/2013/08/14/dell-going-private-might-be-the-best-way-to-adjust-sales-models/

======
wslh
Also companies such as Blackberry are thinking of going private.

Is this a new trend or just a few isolated cases?

